# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Dongle 4se تحديثات :  4SE v2.0.4 released - 2nd Oct,2014

## mohamed73

*2014.10.02 V2.0.4* *Published on Thursday, 02 October 2014 06:00*   The MSM7225A, MSM7227A unlock is now free for all 4SE customersUnlimited and standalone for *smartcard* usersUnlimited and credit less for *on-line client* users  *Smartcard users need to update their cards*  *Update is available on official site:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Download link and discussion thread: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

